# Homemade Magna-Feather Board



## wizer (7 Oct 2008)

I saw this tip in GWW, it's not my own ingenuity.







It uses the magnetic base from my dial caliper. The feather board is 9mm MR MDF with the feather kerfs cut on the bandsaw. I cut the recess for the magnetic base using forstner bits and a jigsaw. It has to be a snug fit, which it is.






It works quite well. It's nowhere near as strong as a magnaswitch. But it does keep enough pressure for most stuff.






So, thanks GWW.


----------



## OPJ (7 Oct 2008)

Thanks, wizer!  I'd forgotten all about this.  

I've been making some featherboards for my router table today and I can't decide what's worse - drawing all those lines or cutting them out on the bandsaw! :shock: :? It does make life a little easier if you use the fence and move it along each time - that's what I'd do if I were producing a batch of them. :wink:


----------



## wizer (8 Oct 2008)

hehe I didn't draw lines. I just guessed the distances, using the fence. My guesswork isn't brilliant, but it works. I'm not sure how well MDF will hold up as feather boards.... we'll see.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Oct 2008)

Never mind the feather board...this is just an opportunity for a 'drive by gloat' so we can see the new saw up close.


Want one  - Rob


----------



## wizer (9 Oct 2008)

woodbloke":k7cblgtt said:


> Never mind the feather board...this is just an opportunity for a 'drive by gloat' so we can see the new saw up close.



foiled! :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Oct 2008)

wizer":1353zhx7 said:


> woodbloke":1353zhx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind the feather board...this is just an opportunity for a 'drive by gloat' so we can see the new saw up close.
> ...


Shiny init?...gota keep that cast iron polished with Autosol :lol: looks shinier than those Wakaplanes - Rob


----------



## wizer (9 Oct 2008)

I can't stop cleaning it :shock:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Oct 2008)

wizer":3tsqokl2 said:


> I can't stop cleaning it :shock:


Sad git :lol: you need to get out more ...I haven't got any tools worth polishing  :^o :-({|= - Rob


----------



## filsgreen (13 Oct 2008)

I've ordered two of these Wizer, would they do the same job?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/sessionID/XJQ/product-Magswitch-MagJigs-781457.htm

Phil


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2008)

Should do it much better. I assume those magnet will be much stronger than my calliper base. My idea was a quick cheap (free) solution.


----------



## filsgreen (14 Oct 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## newt (8 Nov 2008)

Bummer if the saw table is aluminum :twisted:


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2008)

newt":2vf700rr said:


> Bummer if the saw table is aluminum :twisted:



hehe absolutely, no way around that one.


----------



## Waka (12 Nov 2008)

woodbloke":1nm2e86e said:


> wizer":1nm2e86e said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":1nm2e86e said:
> ...



I don't hasve time to polish my tools, to busy using them :wink:


----------

